
Evolution details revealed through 21-year E. coli experiment - alexandros
http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=evolution-details-revealed-through-2009-10-18
======
gort
I believe this is the paper, for those who can get it:

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature08480.html)

And I believe this is a general outline of the experiment as a whole:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E._coli_long-
term_evolution_exp...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E._coli_long-
term_evolution_experiment)

------
ugh
Richard Dawkins has a extensive description of this experiment in his new book
The Greatest Show on Earth (Chapter Five, Before Our Very Eyes). It’s a quite
elegant and beautiful experiment.

~~~
agbell
I second reading the Dawkins version. The surprise mutation to digest citrate
by one specific lineage was one most interesting parts.

------
rtp
Dialog between creationists at Conservapedia and professor Lenski:

<http://conservapedia.com/Conservapedia:Lenski_dialog>

~~~
elblanco
Classic.

